# Quadrafire Model 3100 Millenium-Problems: Smoking/Cracking



## Traildog (Jan 22, 2011)

I've burned wood in wood stoves for over 25 years; 18 of those in a Quadra Fire 3100 stove purchased in 1992, another in 2003 when we moved, and a 3rd stove in Dec. of 2010. Up until two winters ago, we did not experience a single problem with a Quadra Fire stove. The problems began with smoke in the room on light-up, and then a strong creosote smell when the stove was cold. This happened in the 5th burning season of a new stove. We burn dry wood, know better than to over-fire a stove, clean the flue and the stove at least once annually, check for blockages and pay attention to the air supply when lighting as well as burning. The point: Nothing, not a thing changed in the way we operated the stoves for 16 years.

We sought help from our local Quadra Fire dealer who offered up not a single suggestion of value and no solution. Thereafter, we visited another Quadra Fire dealer in NE Washington and, with their help, learned there were cracks in the steel inside the stove. There's no way we would have known to look for such things as they were hidden by firebrick and dark black in color. We were also instructed to remove the side panels (Sides and rear of stove), but were unable to do so as, in our model, they were welded to the stove box.

We were told that Quadra Fire had a "fix" for the cracking problem - a retrofit device fabricated from stainless steel. We didn't know if they would pay for the retrofit - we were left hanging in the middle of winter while they considered it - and were told they would not extend the warranty on the stove. Given no knowledge the "fix" would work, no ceiling on costs, and no warranty extension, we opted to purchase a new Millenium 3100 stove (which has been re-designed for reasons not known to us). In early December of  2010, the dealer installed the new stove and the problems described, went away. Our cost/penalty: over $1,800.00 - a cost we should not have had to bear.

I learned that Quadra Fire is a wholly owned subsidiary of Hearth & Home Technologies, located in Lakeville, Minnesota and that Brad Determan is the President and CEO of the company. I sent a letter to him, dated December 5th, 2010 and another on December 18th, 2010, describing our unwanted experiences and asking them what they intended to do. Mr. Determan failed to answer either letter. On Friday, January 14th, 2011, I received a call from Jeff Hanel (Inside Sales/Marketing Claims/Consumer Care - Manager) who wanted information and who offered to settle any potential claim for "$100.00." I rejected the "offer" and sent another letter to Determan, addressing the ridiculous offer, and taking the position that the problem was with the stove. He did not respond to the letter. On Friday, January 21st, 2011, Mr. Hanel called again and left a message - about talking the first of the week. I sent off a note to wit: no talk - reduce your discussion/offer to writing.

Meanwhile, a web search turned up postings on your web site that mirror my own recent experiences, even if they involve different models. There's no doubt at all that Quadra Fire / Hearth & Home Technologies KNEW and KNOW of the problems at least some of their models, yet they stonewall you when you attempt to get answers and have them replace or even repair their products. One of your posting members (Firestarter) made reference to a Field Repair (I assume an order of some sort) from Quadra Fire to repair his stove (October 26th, 2007). I'd love to have a copy of that order!

So now what... I believe Quadra Fire - Hearth & Home Technologies - HNI Corp (The parent company - listed on the NYSE as "HNI") will not replace the stove and I do not believe they will even issue bulletins about the problems that at least several people have eperienced to their Dealers and Consumers. I believe they will not pay for the replacement of our stove, even though it's also one of their product. I believe they will try to place blame on us - claiming we over-fired their stove and that it was out of warranty (the latter might be true?) Suing a large company on your own is out of the question. Their attorneys would wear you out with motions and costs before you ever, if ever, got to a court and an enforceable judgment. A Class Action lawsuit is different, but I have not yet found any reference to such. 

The only viable approach to resolving at least the faults with products and the exposure of consumers to health and safety issues seems to be actions by public agencies and fire marshal's responsible for protecting consumers and the more information that finds its way to this forum, and reported, will cause them to look into our experiences.


----------



## woodstove chuck (Feb 1, 2011)

Sounds like a chimney problem? Did you reline your chimney when you put the new stove in?


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 1, 2011)

"Thereafter, we visited another Quadra Fire dealer in NE Washington and, with their help, learned there were cracks in the steel inside the stove."


----------



## offroadaudio (Feb 1, 2011)

Based on this and the 5100 step top issues - it might be time to stop buying QF until they provide some reason to come back.


----------



## woodstove chuck (Feb 5, 2011)

West Virgina Dan found the so called cracked stove in Eastern Washington? That doesn't make any sense at all? Sounds like the original post was one sided and Dan posted for no apparent reason but to be ignorant!  Quad makes a heavy duty product and stands behind them in my dealings for almost 20 years.  If a stove fails they will fix it or replace it.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Feb 5, 2011)

woodstove chuck said:
			
		

> West Virgina Dan found the so called cracked stove in Eastern Washington? That doesn't make any sense at all? Sounds like the original post was one sided and Dan posted for no apparent reason but to be ignorant!  Quad makes a heavy duty product and stands behind them in my dealings for almost 20 years.  If a stove fails they will fix it or replace it.




Excuse me, Chuck, but I should point out that those two little vertical lines at the beginning and end of my post (they look like this "  ) are called quotation marks.  They indicate that I was merely quoting from the original post by Traildog (the second sentence in his second paragraph).  I did that because he had already discovered the cause of his problem and it apparently had nothing to do with the chimney.

Sorry if this was confusing.


----------



## offroadaudio (Feb 5, 2011)

woodstove chuck said:
			
		

> West Virgina Dan found the so called cracked stove in Eastern Washington? That doesn't make any sense at all? Sounds like the original post was one sided and Dan posted for no apparent reason but to be ignorant!  Quad makes a heavy duty product and stands behind them in my dealings for almost 20 years.  If a stove fails they will fix it or replace it.



You might want to search for the thread where the 5100's are cracking.


----------



## richg (Feb 6, 2011)

Sorry for my gibberish post, but a nasty flu and associated meds have clouded what little mental function I have left. Let's make sure we understand the situation: You have burned Quad 3100s for years. It appears to me (and please correct me if I am wrong), that the stove you bought in 2003 has cracked, adn that you bought a new one 12/2010 to replace it. Is that correct, or is it the 12/2010 stove that pooped the bed?


----------



## richg (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh yeah, one more thing, the title of the thread at first had me thinking that your stove had a drug problem.


----------



## Country Chic 99027 (Sep 10, 2011)

My Quadra-Fire 3100 Step was purchased in 2001; the "Lifetime Warranty" on this stove did/does not have a time limitation (i.e., 10 years).  The technician cleaning my stove and stove pipe last week discovered the interior back wall of the stove is cracked.  I contacted the dealer (as the warranty instructs; NO contacting the company directly!); it was assumed I had a 10 year warranty on this stove, which I explained was not true.  Initially the dealer stated he thought Quadra-Fire has a repair kit for this problem (which leads me to believe it must be a common problem).  When the dealer called back he stated the manufacturer was giving me the following three choices:  1) have the crack welded; 2) file a claim; or, 3) purchase a new stove.  I opted to file a claim, which the dealer had to initiate on my behalf.  I was instructed to take photos of the crack, both inside walls of the stove, the front, top, back and each side of the stove, which I did and emailed to the dealer along with a copy of my "Lifetime Warranty."   I received a call the next day that my claim had been denied; the reason stated was that, from the pictures, Quadra-Fire determined I had used the stove without the firebrick in place on the back.  Taking a photo of the back wall crack necessitated my removing the firebrick--what a joke!!  So much for the "Lifetime Warranty!!" 

I've moved forward and had the crack welded ($146.00), but I have also filed a complaint with the Washington State Attorney General's Office.  Product safety should be of concern to them.  I believe should this agency receive enough of these complaints, they are in the best position to seek remedy to the problem.

I encourage everyone with the problem of cracked stove metal in their Quadra-Fire wood stove to also file a complaint with the WA ATG's office.  This can be accomplished online at the following web address:  https://fortress.wa.gov/atg/formhandler/ago/ComplaintForm.aspx

Since Quadra-Fire stoves are built in Colville, WA, this ATG office can accept complaints from anyone in any state.


----------



## Benchwrench (Sep 11, 2011)

WOW, 
I never thought QF was so tough and didn't back up their products or their customers but rather point the blame elsewhere.
I hope I can find a suitable replacement.


----------



## Dieselbreath (Sep 11, 2011)

What about just taking them to small claims court?


----------



## Country Chic 99027 (Oct 12, 2011)

My previous post is #9, and this post is the update to my reported problem with my Quadra-Fire 3100 Step wood stove.  As I reported earlier, my claim filed through the dealer regarding the rear firebox metal crack was denied.  I resorted to one of the other three remedies suggested by the manufacturer:  having the crack welded.  But, I didnâ€™t stop there--I filed a complaint with the Washington State Attorney General's Office (https://fortress.wa.gov/atg/formhandler/ago/ComplaintForm.aspx).  Less than a week after filing that complaint I received a call from a Home & Hearth Technologies (HHT) manager regarding the letter he received from the WA AGâ€™s office.  I answered his questions regarding stove model, etc. and he advised he would be investigating my claim/complaint.  A little over a week later the same manager called to say HHT would be providing me with a new stove, and they would also cover the fee to be charged by the dealer to remove the old stove and install the new one.  The new stove was installed yesterday, and I have to say, it is a much different stove than my original--ash removal pan is included, and also an air control timer system--they did use the door from my original stove, but everything else is new.

Needless to say, I am very pleased with this outcome.  I give total credit for this result to the Washington State Attorney Generalâ€™s Office complaint process.  I canâ€™t guarantee this process will work for everyone (HHT did acknowledge that my original ownerâ€™s manual was deficient in providing maintenance information regarding the firebrick, and there was no time period limitation on my â€œLifetime Warrantyâ€ as there is now), but I do suggest following up with the WA AGâ€™s office should an initial stove defect claim be denied by the manufacturer.  

Thank you fellow posters for your support and information--most helpful!!


----------



## begreen (Oct 12, 2011)

To clarify, I believe the issues mostly reported here were with the circa 2007-2009(?) Quadrafire 5700s. 

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/58379/#754765


----------



## Nonprophet (Oct 12, 2011)

That's great news! I'm glad it worked out for you, also VERY disappointed to hear the Quadrafire does not appear to want to stand behind their product unless they are forced to.......


NP


----------



## amswor (Oct 12, 2011)

> I encourage everyone with the problem of cracked stove metal in their Quadra-Fire wood stove to also file a complaint with the WA ATG's office.  This can be accomplished online at the following web address:  https://fortress.wa.gov/atg/formhandler/ago/ComplaintForm.aspx
> 
> Since Quadra-Fire stoves are built in Colville, WA, this ATG office can accept complaints from anyone in any state.



Why is it, that every single thing produced in this country, from appliances, to cars, to stoves, to hand tools, to televisions, and on and on is plagued by this kind of BS??  FOLKS THE MAGNUSON MOSS WARRANTY ACT provides payment to/for Attorney for fees necessary for breach of warranty suits and thier litigation. SUE!! PUT THESE CASES INTO THE COURTS!! FORCE ATG offices to make companies stand behind the "$hit" they build and sell and the "Warranty Paperwork" that the oddsmakers say they will never have to cash out on.


----------

